# Pompous gits



## ian allinson (5 Apr 2014)

Just been for a ride on my bike after going to the gym and passed a group of cyclists going the other way I said hello and they all snubbed me!!! Why is it because I wasn't wearing Lycra and riding in the middle of the road.

All I will say if you think your better than me because I don't look the part come to the my world! the gym and I will snub you lot.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Apr 2014)

been done a million times before on here. Each to their own eh.

if you're on a bus do you wave at other people on busses?

I ride a Brompton in jeans more often than not nowadays, just as many lycra roadies acknowledge me as don't.


----------



## ian allinson (5 Apr 2014)

common courtesy costs nothing.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Apr 2014)

ian allinson said:


> common courtesy costs nothing.


 nor is it obligatory just because of a shared mode of transport.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Apr 2014)




----------



## Crackle (5 Apr 2014)

I dunno, I said hello to a mtn biker I passed the other day. he looked like he wanted to eat me. I pedalled a bit faster just in case he did. Looks a bit similar to the op actually.


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Apr 2014)

Ian, take no notice of the ignorant... there are loads of friendly people on here.


----------



## ian allinson (5 Apr 2014)

If some one says hello in the street do you ignore them!!! I ride a motorbike if they acknowledge you you do the same. Anyway I feel so much better for getting it off my chest


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2014)

I think you need to get out more. if you were my son I'd slap you round the head and tell you to get a life and grow up.. There are plenty of people who dont respond to others when they are out and about for whatever reason. Live with it.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Apr 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Ian, take no notice of the ignorant... there are loads of friendly people on here.


 ahem! I choose to do the nod and hello thing, I just accept that people have the same right of choice not to respond if they don't want to without being labelled as pompous gits.


----------



## ian allinson (5 Apr 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Ian, take no notice of the ignorant... there are loads of friendly people on here.[/Q





welsh dragon said:


> I think you need to get out more. if you were my son I'd slap you round the head and tell you to get a life and grow up.. There are plenty of people who dont respond to others when they are out and about for whatever reason. Live with it.


Slap me round the head eh!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2014)

ian allinson said:


> Slap me round the head eh!!!



That's what my son says as well. .


----------



## steve52 (5 Apr 2014)

some of the greeting gestures are very subtle,and its surprising how little you can hear when someone speaks,while going the oposite way with a closing speed of 30mph+ wind noise etc and it is never a personal slight, so dont take it as one


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Apr 2014)

ian allinson said:


> If some one says hello in the street do you ignore them!!! I ride a motorbike if they acknowledge you you do the same. Anyway I feel so much better for getting it off my chest


so you're wandering along the street saying hello to everyone else walking then?

if you drive are you busily waving at every car that goes past and thinking bad thoughts when you don't get a wave back?


----------



## Peteaud (5 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I think you need to get out more. if you were my son I'd slap you round the head and tell you to get a life and grow up.. There are plenty of people who dont respond to others when they are out and about for whatever reason. Live with it.



Very true WD i am ignoring your post, oh hang on .......


----------



## Mugshot (5 Apr 2014)

What's with the pic?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Very true WD i am ignoring your post, oh hang on .......



I am def going to ig.. hi peteaud


----------



## Peteaud (5 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I am def going to ig.. hi peteaud



Hello

(Oh shi* ive not ignored you again.)


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2014)

Mugshot said:


> What's with the pic?



I think it's his GRRRRRRRR look.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Hello
> 
> (Oh shi* ive not ignored you again.)



 i wish i had a Grrrrrrrrr photo. Talk to the hand Peteaud


----------



## ian allinson (5 Apr 2014)

steve52 said:


> some of the greeting gestures are very subtle,and its surprising how little you can hear when someone speaks,while going the oposite way with a closing speed of 30mph+ wind noise etc and it is never a personal slight, so dont take it as one





Mugshot said:


> What's with the pic?


The pic is me on a good looking day  I may not be a super fit cyclist like those guys but I'm good at what I do, meaning I never belittle others by being ignorant no matter who they are.


----------



## Mugshot (5 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I think it's his GRRRRRRRR look.


Reminded me of THIS


----------



## Peteaud (5 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> i wish i had a Grrrrrrrrr photo. Talk to the hand Peteaud


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2014)

Mugshot said:


> Reminded me of THIS



 .


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


>



Stop. Im LMAO now.


----------



## Mugshot (5 Apr 2014)

ian allinson said:


> The pic is me on a good looking day  I may not be a super fit cyclist like those guys but I'm good at what I do, meaning I never belittle others by being ignorant no matter who they are.


I see, you try to belittle others by posting pictures of your pecs and biceps?


----------



## Peteaud (5 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Stop. Im LMAO now.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


>



 . Im going now, and i'm not talking to you again.


----------



## burndust (5 Apr 2014)

Hey some cyclists are just dicks..end of forget it and move on


----------



## IncoherentJeff (5 Apr 2014)

ian allinson said:


> If some one says hello in the street do you ignore them!!! I ride a motorbike if they acknowledge you you do the same. Anyway I feel so much better for getting it off my chest


The comradery of motorcyclists doesn't translate into the cycling world as much.
In my experience cycling the lone cyclist is much more likely to acknowledge you. 
Forgot I was on a bicycle and gave the biker nod to a couple of cyclists and just got weird looks back


----------



## ian allinson (5 Apr 2014)

OK I'm over it now


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2014)

ian allinson said:


> OK I'm over it now



Good man. I won't need to slap you now.


----------



## ian allinson (5 Apr 2014)

Lol,


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2014)

ian allinson said:


> Lol,



There. Haven't we made you feel better now? Admi it.


----------



## Peteaud (5 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> . Im going now, and i'm not talking to you again.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2014)

Peteaud said:


>



Your too much


----------



## ian allinson (5 Apr 2014)

Eh I asked for it.


----------



## montage (5 Apr 2014)

Yet more evidence towards the fact that going to the gym regularly kills brain cells.

Thank you for your contribution


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> That's what my son says as well. .



As his Mother ... you are entitled!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> As his Mother ... you are entitled!



That's what I tell him as well. Then I wait until he is sitting down, then I slap him.


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Apr 2014)

Why is this dreck in the training section, we have enough crud in here without these lame self validation threads!


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Why is this dreck in the training section, we have enough crud in here without these lame self validation threads!




Why not?

The OP had been _*training*_
The assumption in his post was that the group of cyclists were _*training*_
The post is the conduct of people whilst *training*

*If you don't like it then flag it... and let the moderators decide*

Just because it does not fit in with some narrow unofficial opinion of what this forum should accept or not is (dare I say it) an excellent illustration of the OP's title

There are lots of people here quite happy with this thread where it is and just because it does not suit a narrow personal definition neither makes it "dreck" or inappropriate


----------



## Cubist (6 Apr 2014)

I think it should be in commuting. You get more answers there apparently.


----------



## Peteaud (6 Apr 2014)

I don't know.


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Apr 2014)

Perhaps we need training as to what constitutes training in the training forum?

We could then put the thread in training as it appertains to training


----------



## theclaud (6 Apr 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Perhaps we need training as to what constitutes training in the training forum?
> 
> We could then put the thread in training as it appertains to training



Oh, come on - this is not difficult. The fitness and training section is for people to discuss, er... fitness and training. This thread is no more about training than it would be if it said "Saw some cyclists training today. They were wearing blue, which is my favourite colour. What's your favourite colour for a cycling jersey?" Putting stuff in the right place is not the be-all and end-all, but it's just one aspect of engaging your brain before you press the button.


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Apr 2014)

theclaud said:


> Oh, come on - this is not difficult. The fitness and training section is for people to discuss, er... fitness and training. This thread is no more about training than it would be if it said "Saw some cyclists training today. They were wearing blue, which is my favourite colour. What's your favourite colour for a cycling jersey?" Putting stuff in the right place is not the be-all and end-all, but it's just one aspect of engaging your brain before you press the button.



... and the OP decided that it was in their view suitable


----------



## theclaud (6 Apr 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> ... and the OP decided that it was in their view suitable


Or just had a bee in his bonnet and didn't really give a monkey's...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Apr 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> ahem! I choose to do the nod and hello thing, I just accept that people have the same right of choice not to respond if they don't want to without being labelled as pompous gits.


Agreed. I tend to be quite reserved, and don't say much to others while riding (partly because I'm just enjoying the ride ), so my lack of response to the few cyclists who nod/smile/etc. isn't intentional rudeness. I'm happy to see more cyclists on the roads and paths (except for those fair-weather cyclists with all the equipment and gear, but no clue how to use them! ).


----------



## Crankarm (7 Apr 2014)

Cubist said:


> I think it should be in commuting. You get more answers there apparently.



No, this thread should be in Self Help. He's an attention seeker wanting recognition and acceptance for riding his bike by other cyclists and then throws a tantrum when he's blanked. The OP has issues.

When I am riding I don't want to be disturbed or pestered by other cyclists, generally newbies, wanting to make conversation or be my friend. Get a life.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Apr 2014)

[media]
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sc7DaDYLqvw
[/media]


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Apr 2014)

Crankarm said:


> *No, this thread should be in Self Help.* He's an attention seeker wanting recognition and acceptance for riding his bike by other cyclists and then throws a tantrum when he's blanked. The OP has issues.
> 
> When I am riding I don't want to be disturbed or pestered by other cyclists, generally newbies, wanting to make conversation or be my friend. Get a life.



Now that is the only legitimate argument that can be made for this thread being in the health, fitness and training section!


----------



## Brandane (7 Apr 2014)

I am with the OP here @ian allinson, depending on the circumstances. In towns where it's busy, then fair enough, no point in acknowledgements.
The people I find weird, are those you come across out in the sticks, miles from anywhere and no other human beings to be seen. You make eye contact and give them a wave/nod/say hello or whatever, and the ignorant nobber just breaks the eye contact and blanks you! FFS, that is just bad manners, plain and simple.
It's nothing to do with attention seeking or any other issues. If a dog walker, cyclist, or anyone else acknowledges another human being in those circumstances, and you blank them, then YOU are the one with issues. IMHO of course!


----------



## winjim (7 Apr 2014)

If I am out for a carefree pootle then I will probably acknowledge people. If I am training then I probably won't because I'll be riding hard and concentrating more on what I'm doing.

My wife thinks it's a bit weird - runners hardly ever acknowledge each other.

Calling me a pompous git though, and ignorant? I've got a response to that but this is a family forum...


----------



## Cubist (7 Apr 2014)

Ho


Crankarm said:


> No, this thread should be in Self Help. He's an attention seeker wanting recognition and acceptance for riding his bike by other cyclists and then throws a tantrum when he's blanked. The OP has issues.
> 
> When I am riding I don't want to be disturbed or pestered by other cyclists, generally newbies, wanting to make conversation or be my friend. Get a life.


How about the Wanted section on the classifieds?


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Apr 2014)

winjim said:


> ...If I am training then I probably won't because I'll be riding hard and concentrating more on what I'm doing....


This attitude about 'training' worries me, we shouldn't be pushing ourselves to the edge of our limitations on public roads... we should be concentrating on what's around us and riding with due care and attention. As with driving cars to the edge on public roads, there are track days for that sort of behaviour.


----------



## Brandane (7 Apr 2014)

winjim said:


> If I am training then I probably won't because I'll be riding hard and concentrating more on what I'm doing.


I don't tend to bother with this riding hard malarky, so I stand to be corrected, but how hard can it be? It's the same as normal cycling but you spin your legs faster? Not exactly like landing a 747 in a cross wind with 2 engines out, is it?
In my scenario you are out in the sticks, so no traffic to deal with. Yet you can't nod your head or raise a hand off the bar for a fellow cyclist? What a sad world we live in, if that is a true representation of our priorities .


----------



## marzjennings (8 Apr 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> This attitude about 'training' worries me, we shouldn't be pushing ourselves to the edge of our limitations on public roads... we should be concentrating on what's around us and riding with due care and attention. As with driving cars to the edge on public roads, there are track days for that sort of behaviour.


What, are you new? Ok, I know you're not, but where do you think most cycling athletes train?


----------



## marzjennings (8 Apr 2014)

Brandane said:


> I don't tend to bother with this riding hard malarky, so I stand to be corrected, but how hard can it be? It's the same as normal cycling but you spin your legs faster? Not exactly like landing a 747 in a cross wind with 2 engines out, is it?
> In my scenario you are out in the sticks, so no traffic to deal with. Yet you can't nod your head or raise a hand off the bar for a fellow cyclist? What a sad world we live in, if that is a true representation of our priorities .



Can't do it, hand's are staying on the bar. Pulse, cadence, power, average speed, pedaling form, body position, breathing, trying not to puke, position on the road, checking for traffic, checking the watch, counting down the seconds during a interval session. There's no time/chance to wave back at some pillock who wants to say Hi. I'm not out there for your enjoyment, I'm out riding for me, which generally means pain and exhilaration.

Catch me on a recovery ride and I'm more likely to respond.


----------



## Brandane (8 Apr 2014)

marzjennings said:


> Can't do it, hand's are staying on the bar. Pulse, cadence, power, average speed, pedaling form, body position, breathing, trying not to puke, position on the road, checking for traffic, checking the watch, counting down the seconds during a interval session. There's no time/chance to wave back at some pillock who wants to say Hi. I'm not out there for your enjoyment, I'm out riding for me, which generally means pain and exhilaration.
> 
> Catch me on a recovery ride and I'm more likely to respond.


OK, I stand corrected, like I said I would . I just hope I don't ever take this cycling as seriously as you obviously do; it doesn't sound much like fun to me. Are YOU new though, as I would have expected that stuff like breathing and body position would be second nature and not require any thought? Whatever, horses for courses and all that....

I stand by my accusation against those however, who can take the time to make eye contact, and then blank my acknowledgement. None of them look much like serious athletes to me, just ignorant nobbers .


----------



## jayonabike (8 Apr 2014)

Say hello, don't say hello. Who gives a monkies. Do you say hello to everyone you see when your walking down the street? Or wave at every car when your driving. No? So why is it different when your on a bike.
Personally if I see someone nod I'll nod back, if I nod and they don't I wouldn't give it a second thought or feel the need to post a thread on it


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Apr 2014)

Brandane said:


> OK, I stand corrected, like I said I would . I just hope I don't ever take this cycling as seriously as you obviously do; it doesn't sound much like fun to me. Are YOU new though, as *I would have expected that stuff like breathing and body position would be second nature and not require any thought?* Whatever, horses for courses and all that....
> 
> I stand by my accusation against those however, who can take the time to make eye contact, and then blank my acknowledgement. None of them look much like serious athletes to me, just ignorant nobbers .



Given that the most efficient position at a given time is not always the most natural one it may require some degree off concentration, for example time trialists will tend to "shrug" their shoulders or "turtle" their head, this is not natural, in fact it is quite uncomfortable at 1st. Granted only the more serious are going to be thinking about this sort of stuff.

As for breathing, it is a case of noticing how you are breathing, not consciously breathing, lol



marzjennings said:


> What, are you new? Ok, I know you're not, but *where do you think most cycling athletes train?*



And race... very few races take place on fully closed roads!


----------



## Brandane (8 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Given that the most efficient position at a given time is not always the most natural one it may require some degree off concentration, for example time trialists will tend to "shrug" their shoulders or "turtle" their head, this is not natural, in fact it is quite uncomfortable at 1st. Granted only the more serious are going to be thinking about this sort of stuff.
> 
> As for breathing, it is a case of noticing how you are breathing, not consciously breathing, lol
> 
> ...


Ahhh; I get it now. The penny has dropped. Next time I am cycling on some deserted single track road in the middle of nowhere and I see someone puffing away on a bike that I take the time to acknowledge as I am overtaking; when he makes eye contact and I acknowledge him which he then totally blanks; I will remember this: he is a serious athlete on a training ride and doesn't have time for an attention seeking cretin like me. And then his plan has worked (or not, as the case may be) because I am well impressed at what a serious nobber cyclist he is .


----------



## winjim (8 Apr 2014)

I am an ignorant nobber who has no fun on his bike. Shame, I thought I was an enthusiastic amateur who was enjoying trying to get the most out of himself and his machine.


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Apr 2014)

Brandane said:


> Ahhh; I get it now. The penny has dropped. Next time I am cycling on some deserted single track road in the middle of nowhere and I see someone puffing away on a bike that I take the time to acknowledge as I am overtaking; when he makes eye contact and I acknowledge him which he then totally blanks; I will remember this: he is a serious athlete on a training ride and doesn't have time for an attention seeking cretin like me. And then his plan has worked (or not, as the case may be) because I am well impressed at what a serious nobber cyclist he is .



Deliberate "misunderstanding"?


----------



## Brandane (8 Apr 2014)

winjim said:


> I am an ignorant nobber who has no fun on his bike. Shame, I thought I was an enthusiastic amateur who was enjoying trying to get the most out of himself and his machine.


You can't do that AND acknowledge others doing the same, in the scenario I described?


----------



## Brandane (8 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Deliberate "misunderstanding"?


Just an extreme example, but not uncommon IME..


----------



## winjim (8 Apr 2014)

Brandane said:


> You can't do that AND acknowledge others doing the same, in the scenario I described?


I'm less inclined to do that now that I know people are calling me names behind my back


----------



## Crankarm (9 Apr 2014)

Brandane said:


> Ahhh; I get it now. The penny has dropped. Next time I am cycling on some deserted single track road in the middle of nowhere and I see someone puffing away on a bike that I take the time to acknowledge as I am overtaking; when he makes eye contact and I acknowledge him which he then totally blanks; I will remember this: he is a serious athlete on a training ride and doesn't have time for an attention seeking cretin like me. And then his plan has worked (or not, as the case may be) because I am well impressed at what a serious nobber cyclist he is .



I think in the scenario you describe I might give a nod or raise a finger off the bar ends or brake hoods as we pass .

But if their kit clashed or they were wearing a yellow jersey and or carrying a rucksack on their back I wouldn't .


----------



## snorri (9 Apr 2014)

You acknowledge the presence of people on bikes wearing lycra? 
That's worth a double


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Apr 2014)

marzjennings said:


> What, are you new? Ok, I know you're not, but where do you think most cycling athletes train?


It's not that, marz, it's the implication that such cyclists should be so singularly focused on their training that they aren't concentrating properly on things around them to such an extent that they are oblivious to anything other their intent to train as fast and hard as physically possible, at that moment, and that this then justifies why they aren't able to interact or communicate with others....

How far are training cyclists prepared to take this attitude about their speed, stage timing and funnel vision? ... does it circumvent the requirement to indicate for turns, slow for possible hazards ahead, look around them, make allowance for others in their way, or, god forbid, give way, stop or slow down. I appreciate that this is patently nonsense for the majority but where do training cyclists sit on this scale of nonsense?


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Apr 2014)

Simple answer...

Modify this deign to work on bicycle wheels.


----------



## Brandane (9 Apr 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Simple answer...
> 
> Modify this deign to work on bicycle wheels.


Great idea that. I can chop off all but the index and middle fingers to give an appropriate acknowledgement to those who think it is OK to blank a friendly greeting.


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Apr 2014)

Brandane said:


> Great idea that. I can chop off all but the index and middle fingers to give an appropriate acknowledgement to those who think it is OK to blank a friendly greeting.



"Modify" was chosen carefully!

How you modify is up to you


----------



## Crankarm (9 Apr 2014)

Brandane said:


> Great idea that. I can chop off all but the index and middle fingers to give an appropriate acknowledgement to those who think it is OK to blank a friendly greeting.




You mean so it would be giving 'the bird' or one fingered salute …………...


----------



## Big Nick (10 Apr 2014)

I get a 50-50 response 

I actually find it funny the strange looks some give you for saying hello as if you've just called them a tw@ !!!!

I think to some to speak and say hello would interrupt their Olympic training regimes


----------



## marzjennings (10 Apr 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> It's not that, marz, it's the implication that such cyclists should be so singularly focused on their training that they aren't concentrating properly on things around them to such an extent that they are oblivious to anything other their intent to train as fast and hard as physically possible, at that moment, and that this then justifies why they aren't able to interact or communicate with others....
> 
> How far are training cyclists prepared to take this attitude about their speed, stage timing and funnel vision? ... does it circumvent the requirement to indicate for turns, slow for possible hazards ahead, look around them, make allowance for others in their way, or, god forbid, give way, stop or slow down. I appreciate that this is patently nonsense for the majority but where do training cyclists sit on this scale of nonsense?



I don't know about other riders, but for me, I'm do push it a bit on the nonsense scale. I'm riding legally with appropriate indications and adherence to the rules of the road, but maybe not riding that smart. Trusting maybe a bit too much that peds, cars and other road users aren't going to make some sudden change in direction. I had a guy a few years back pull out in front of me. I'm pretty sure he saw me, I know I saw him, but he probably didn't expect me to be going almost 30mph and wham! I did scrub off a lot of speed, maybe only hitting the guy at 10mph, still a shock to him as I hit the back of his van.

So in addition to all the training focus, you also have to be cognizant that you are riding outside normal expectations of a cyclist on the street and be prepared to react when someone under estimates closing speed. And therefore even less likely to respond to salutations from another cyclist. I've seen you, I've probably checked you off as not something I'm likely to hit and moved on to the next potential obstruction on the road.

I've been so focused sometimes that I've even missed friends calling out to me on the road. Only realizing a mile or two down the road that I just blanked someone I know. I've turned around a couple of times to go say hi (after the interval or segment of training is done).


----------

